# ICD-10 practicum CPC-A removal



## runbikeharley (Nov 1, 2015)

Does anybody know of any remote coding companies that consider this actual job experience and will consider you for a position in their company? 

Mekesson, lexicode, athena etc????  Or even temp agencies consider this job experience, good training.


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 1, 2015)

I assume you mean the CPC-A Practicum with Practicode? You cant really put it on your resume but once you drop your A, you will be more likely considered for a job with big guys. Most remote jobs wont consider someone who has no experience working in the office setting. Remote is more for established coders who can work independently with limited assistance. There has been one company recently hiring CPC-A for remote work as a paid externship but, it doesn't seem to be something that comes up often. You should probably look into it.

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=128078


----------

